# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Khám phá bên trong Harmonic gear 1:50

## Lenamhai

Lôi cái đồ quỷ xứ này ra lau chùi và mở ra xem nó ruột gan thế nào mà mấy cha cứ thấy là thòm thèm rình mò suốt, 

Harmoni gear redue 1:50



Bạc đạn chịu lực chính THK



Bạc đạn ovan và bộ gear chuyền động Harmoni, đây là cốt lõi của vấn đề





Toàn bộ cấu tạo khi được tháo rời



Đang nghĩ cách làm cái adactuer để gắn cái mâm cặp này lên

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Boyred2000, Everest vt, hoang.nvn, Khongnickname, Mãi Chờ, minhtriet, Nam CNC, tcm, thucongmynghe79

----------

